# Tail mark?



## Liviu82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All, 

Can you please let me know what type of genes are responsible for the below phenotype?
All the hens obtain form a certain pair (White Cock and Ash Red Hen picture attached) have the same tail.

Thanks,

Liviu


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it is called pencil gene, not sure though, here is my tail mark fantails

http://youtu.be/tqGF9sKMuE8


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe that look in homers and rollers is usually caused by the genes for Under Grizzle. If the bird's flights were blue/black they would show the same appearance, but in this case I take it the bird is white flighted so the effect is not showing. I have a recessive red roller that shows the same pattern in it's tail, and to some extent in it's flights.

Take a look at this link about three quarters down the page is an example of Under Grizzle in the tail. Be forewarned some of the pictures are of just wings and tails, the birds have expired. I know why they were preserved, but it seems odd to me that they didn't just take pictures when the birds were still living.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/griz.html


----------

